# links



## chromis (14. Apr. 2008)

Hi,

entweder bin ich schwer von Begriff oder die Link-Datenbank funktioniert nicht. Wenn ich dort auf einen der angegebenen links klicke, erscheint dieser Text:



> Sie haben bereits ein Benutzerkonto mit dem Benutzernamen chromis in diesem Forum registriert. Falls Sie Ihr Kennwort vergessen haben, können Sie sich ein neues Kennwort zuschicken lassen.



Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Redlisch (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: links*

nix ....

bei mir genau das selbe ...

jeder Link geht an register.php, da ist der Fehler, nicht bei uns...

Axel


----------



## Olli.P (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: links*

Hi,



> Was mache ich falsch?



Ich denke mal nix  

Iss bei mir genauso :evil 

Da muss der Dechnigger ran


----------



## rut49 (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: links*

 
ist bei mir genau so, kann nix aufrufen, steht nur: sie sind bereits.......
mfG Regina


----------



## Joachim (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: links*

Die Links werden ab 22.00 bis 7.00 Schlafen gelegt! 




Nein - Es lag an der Umstellung der Usergruppen, da wurde von mir die Linkliste schlicht vergessen ...   
Daher: Danke für den Hinweis.


----------

